# help please



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Yesterday i went out to get some fruit and veg from a farm shop and the farmer had in a cat carrier 3 rabbits i was upset to see them in a cramped condition and asked what he was doing with them. Someone had just dropped them off there and asked him to get rid of them. I know very little about rabbits but knowing that if i didnt do something they would prob come to harm i brought them home after being told they are all female. I have for now set up a very large dog crate given them food and drink and my children have of course fallen in love with them. They are very tame and its obvious someone did love them which is why its hard to believe they found themselves in this position. I have tonight after researching online after some concerning behaviour realised 2 are infact males and the poor female has a couple of old bite marks. I then saw the one male doing what rabbits do to her. So my question for u more experienced rabbit owners is what should i do? Will neutering the males stop them harrassing her and can they live together? I am really sorry i have very little experience with rabbits but reading up i can see that they get lonely if kept on there own and these 3 seem very bonded. I am just after some good advice on where to go from here as i am just trying to do the right thing by all 3 of them. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there, you probably need to go to the vet and check if they are neutered or not, and get a health check. Bunnies do hump each other. Even when neutered. But you need to figure out if there is also aggression involved.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

BLimey! Right, you need lots of hay to feed them. Their diet needs to be mainly hay with a small amount of good quality (high in fibre) pellets and some fresh veg daily. 
Best advice is that you keep them on the same pellets they were on to avoid upset tummies, but I'm guessing you don't know that?
Are they definitely not neutered, neutered rabbits will quite often display mounting behaviour, is a dominance thing. Look underneath: if you can see testicles....separate males and females but is probably too late and female will be pregnant if none of them are neutered. Are they all adults? Unneutered males will usually fight each other though...so if boys are getting on they probably neutered.
Rabbit gestation period is 31 days, if they have been together a while she may already be pregnant, you need to get her down the vets and booked into be spayed asap.
Read up as much as you can! And come back to let us know how you're getting on and ask any questions. We require payment though.....photos of your 3 new bunnies.....
Oh and I have 2 males and a female living happily together.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Blimey indeed...i have really put myself in a situation here. Unfortunately for my poor husband i cant walk away from these situations i just dont have it in me but hes taken it well. I think i will ring the vet tomorrow. I managed to get a look at them all earlier as they are very tame and i see that the 2 have balls so im guessing i need to do something about that. My good friend has 2 hutches she is going to try to get to me over the weekend as a temperary soloution to their housing issue. I have lots of very good quality hay as i have 2 chinchillas but i notice that rabbits eat alot more. I also got them some rabbit food. Unfortunately i have no idea what they have been fed on i noticed some softer stools this morning which i wonder if that due to the change of diet. The female has some fur missing around her neck which im guessing is from the harrasing she has recieved by the males. I only have one large dog crate atm but i find keeping boxes in there are giving her places to keep out of the way for now. It is only the one male that seems to bother her. So i am guessing that i should more strictly limit the rabbit food and give mainly hay. Thank u so much for ur fast response i am so out of my depth here i normally research carefully before brining animals home and i havent had a rabbit since i was about 8 so i have no clue. I have them in my garage atm which is attacthed to the house so its very sheltered for them. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

also very nice to know that your 3 live together happily they seem very happy apart from the one male pestering her so maybe there could be a happy outcome here. As for them being adults they appear to be fully grown. oh u have done it now i love posting pics of my pets lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

jeaniebeck said:


> Blimey indeed...i have really put myself in a situation here. Unfortunately for my poor husband i cant walk away from these situations i just dont have it in me but hes taken it well. I think i will ring the vet tomorrow. I managed to get a look at them all earlier as they are very tame and i see that the 2 have balls so im guessing i need to do something about that. My good friend has 2 hutches she is going to try to get to me over the weekend as a temperary soloution to their housing issue. I have lots of very good quality hay as i have 2 chinchillas but i notice that rabbits eat alot more. I also got them some rabbit food. Unfortunately i have no idea what they have been fed on i noticed some softer stools this morning which i wonder if that due to the change of diet. The female has some fur missing around her neck which im guessing is from the harrasing she has recieved by the males. I only have one large dog crate atm but i find keeping boxes in there are giving her places to keep out of the way for now. It is only the one male that seems to bother her. So i am guessing that i should more strictly limit the rabbit food and give mainly hay. Thank u so much for ur fast response i am so out of my depth here i normally research carefully before brining animals home and i havent had a rabbit since i was about 8 so i have no clue. I have them in my garage atm which is attacthed to the house so its very sheltered for them. Any more advice would be greatly appreciated.


Oh dear what a pickle, well done for taking these guys on and researching into their care :thumbup:

One thing that concerns me is the likelihood of the doe now being pregnant, you really need to split the doe up as soon as possible because if she isn't pregnant already it won't take long :blink:

If the doe is pregnant then you could expect babies in 31-35 days 

Can I ask what rabbit food did you get for them? As you have no idea what they were on before it will be better to make sure they start off with the best possible 

Do you know about vaccinations?

After the vet has checked them all over if it was me I would book the doe in for an emergency spay so that she doesn't have to go through a pregnancy and raising a litter (it is a huge strain on a doe when she is healthy let alone one that has had a questionable start) and then get the bucks neutered then 6 weeks after you can begin to bond them back into a group again.

Be aware that as the bucks are still entire they could start fighting at some stage due to hormones, I'm not saying that all entire bucks will fight but it is something that needs to be kept in mind.

It definitely sounds like these buns have landed on their paws now


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The others have given you good advice that I can only agree with

- get them to the vets for a check over asap, and to confirm their sex
- split the doe from the bucks - but chances are she is pregnant already
- the vet will examine her, and may recommend an emergency spay. 
- the next step would be to have the bucks neutered
- you might be able to rebond them together, but only after they are all fully healed after their ops and hormones have faded.

in the meantime, give them LOADS of fresh hay daily (main part of their diet) and an egg cup ful of PELLETS ( not muesli) a day - and water of course.

Thank you for caring! - and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok many thanks. Looks like I made a mistake already as the only rabbit food they had down the road was Russel rabbit complete muslie. So could u please tell me what is a good one to buy. I'm in a slight muddle until the weekend to seperate them as i literally have nowhere to put her I was resourceful enough to use the dog crate luckily i had that. I have loads of hay a water bottle straw and a food bowl thats it. Very thankful to have found u guys to guide me. I guess u can tell I'm out of my depth. I presume the best temp solution is to get the doe away from rhem in a hutch and get her vet checked. I do know a little about vaccines but was told by a friend that her rabbit was vaccinated the other wasn't and the one vaccinated still contracted it and developed awful growths please feel free to fill me in with ur views. Mine are literally indoors atm does that offer a certain amount of protection? I know mixemotosis has been writhe in this area this year which is one of my biggest concerns.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Fur missing on the back of the neck can be simply from mounting , cos they like to grab hold of something  or mites, more than likely mounting I bet. Wonder if they have been together for a while or just since they were dumped, do you know? Cos you could opt for an emergency spay on the doe. I would say a good vet check will help you. 
You will get loads of good advice on here


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't panic about the food, even if it's not ideal - let's face it, the buns are far better off with you than where they were.

I would recommend Science Selective pelllets - others use Allen and Page. They are high in fibre, and stop selective feeding (and wastage).

The most important thing, after meeting their basic needs of food, water and shelter, is to try and prevent the doe getting pregnant (if she isn't already).

So do separate asap.

Once you have spoken to the vet, you can work out a plan going forward.

There is much to learn,but don't try and do it all at once. The vet is likely to tell you about vaccinations. It is a time of change for bunny vaccinations, as they are introducing an annual combi vaccine for myxi and VHd.

And yes - a vaccinated bun can still get myxi, but they are far more likely to survive.

Read the stickies. Beg and borrow any hutches/runs that you can - but don't go out and buy new, unitl you have read up on here -bunnies ideally need surprisingly large accommodation to lead happy lives.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

I think the loss of for is due to the mounting too. I believe all 3 have been kept together from young the farmer was told the reason for them "getting rid" was their son is allergic as he told the after they were all female my theory is that's what they were told when they prob bought them all together and when it became obvious that wasn't the case instead of addressing the problem they decided it was too much and dumped them. That's just me sumising tho. I am gonna see what I can do about seperating them tomorrow. If I can just get a hutch for her for now that would be ideal. Of course last night when we thought they were all females I looked into hitches and tbh the sizes of most didn't seem ideal but there were some great sized chicken coops that with a few tweaks from my husband would maybe be ideal? I will look for some pellets like whatd been suggeste. I had no idea hay would make up the main part of their diet. My vet is very booked up with Xmas on the way but my dog has an nt Friday so might see nd get them swqueezed in Friday or at least get some more advice. I will keep uall informed on how it goes thanks for all the help


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck with them, sounds like they are lucky that you came along and found them! Rabbits are great pets. I think a spacious chicken coop with run would be a good option, there are some lovely ones out there. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you keeping them inside st the mo? Putting them outside in the middle of winter might be a prob as they could well lose their winter coat due to being kept indoors.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

They are in my garage atm which doesn't have heating but is hooked onto my house so I guess its warmer than outside my intention is to keep them there until spring ould that be a,good plan?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jeanie I just wanted to say - well done for taking these little bunnies in. I think it is so generous and kind of you to do so and fantastic that you did all the research too. I hope that the female is not pregnant and that all 3 can live together x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

jeaniebeck said:


> They are in my garage atm which doesn't have heating but is hooked onto my house so I guess its warmer than outside my intention is to keep them there until spring ould that be a,good plan?


Yes that sounds like a plan, plus you can keep them in sight and smell of each other if you do split them, keeping them familiar with each other. Maybe even you might have them all neutered (eek at the cost!:blink by the Spring, in which case a new home outside would be the perfect place for them to start their new life....completely neutral


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, me again, You mentioned earlier that you had seen some softer droppings yesterday morning. Just thought I should say: rabbits produce 2 different types of faeces, normal and caecotrophs (or night droppings). The caecotrophs are partially digested and softer, the rabbit should eat these as they contain valuable nutrients that are only extracted on a second round of digestion (I know, gross). Anyway, in a rabbit on a good diet, you shouldn't really be aware of the caecotrophs because they are mainly produced at night and eaten straight away. If you are seeing them, they are probably having too many of the richer pellets and they need cutting back and replacing with more hay.
That was a very long winded way of saying that the soft stools that you noticed are probably caecotrophs and nothing to worry about apart from a little dietary adjustment. They are smaller than normal droppings, softer and smellier and tend to be in grouped together rather than single. Will stop whittering now.....


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Omg yes I read about the dropping last night and that does sound correct and very gross lol I haven't priced anymore since feeding more hay. And yes the cost eek indeed but I think if I concentrate on seperating her and getting her spayed then by spring I can definately get the 2 males done and then reintroduce to their new home. I'm just hoping as they r prob just now becoming mature that the males don't decide to start fighting before I get that done. Thank u all for Ur helpful comments and I'm sure I'm gonna keep hounding u for more info so look out for more questions please. Hubby is bringing home some things to construct a safe haven for her for the short term.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jeanie, Sorry to keep bombarding you with info. I know there is so much to take on board but I just want to forewarn you about your 2 boys. If they are just reaching maturity (I know you don't know their age) they may well start to fight. It's a good thing if they are not fully mature yet because they may not have impregnated your doe even if they've been having a jolly good try. However, there is a risk that if they stay together and have a few big bust ups, that they may not bond after neutering. I'm not saying you have to separate them, as I appreciate you have enough on your plate trying to get the female separate which is your current priority. I'm saying you need to be prepared for that possibility, you need to be vigilant for any aggression and it is the sooner the better when it comes to neutering (I know, I know 3 x neutering = £££). Maybe vet would do a discount for 3!!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i have three brothers, all three were together but two of them had a set to, it was building up as weeks went on, fighting broke out over food etc. So now one is by himself (mega grumpy guy anyway!) waiting to be bonded with a girlfriend, and the other two boys live GENUINELY cheek to cheek, they are almost glued to each others sides..lol.....sounds like yours are so young, wonder what the real truth behind their lives is. Guess we will never know, they are certainly lucky to have found themselves with you i would say


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If you can keep them oin the garage till spring, that will be great.

Take your time and research before buying any acccommodation - chicken coops often sound great and look big on paper, but are surprisingly small, and although poeople use them, they are not ideal for rabbits.

a pair of rabbits ideally need a hutch/base 6ft by 2ft, with a big space to run - our rescue recommends 50 square foot minimum, but some others will accept a 6 by 2 hutch with a 6 by 4 run.

It is no longer considered OK for rabbits to be left in a hutch, even a big one, for much of the time.

Some people use a shed - or garage! - to give the bunny space.

Obviously, your buns are effectively in a rescue situation at the mo, and noone expects you to miraculously provide ideal accommodation, but just take care that you don't spend a load of money on something that is too small. pet shop hutches are mostly tiny sadly.

6ft hutches do come up on ebay - but depends on where you live as you often have to collect.

If there is a rescue local to you, you could phone and see if they have any spare hutches they could lend you.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Tao don't apologise I am loving the fact that u r all so helpful. Well all the farmer was told wad that their boy was allergic and they r all females. I have asked him if the go back could he please get info for me. I really think the most logical thing is that they now r becoming mature and they couldn't deal with the situation I get so angry that people take such little responsibility for their animals. The one male never bothers her and they all seem very happy together but I'm thinking maybe once he starts being more like the other male things will become much worse. My hubby is home already and about to construct something im very lucky he's good at that kinda thing he actually enjoys making things. It was some real big chicken coops with runs I was looking at the only prob o saw,was the roosting bars which I figured he could take out...what are other problems with them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

jeaniebeck said:


> Tao don't apologise I am loving the fact that u r all so helpful. Well all the farmer was told wad that their boy was allergic and they r all females. I have asked him if the go back could he please get info for me. I really think the most logical thing is that they now r becoming mature and they couldn't deal with the situation I get so angry that people take such little responsibility for their animals. The one male never bothers her and they all seem very happy together but I'm thinking maybe once he starts being more like the other male things will become much worse. My hubby is home already and about to construct something im very lucky he's good at that kinda thing he actually enjoys making things. It was some real big chicken coops with runs I was looking at the only prob o saw,was the roosting bars which I figured he could take out...what are other problems with them?


The issue with coops is the size of the sleeping areas they just aren't big enough when the weather is bad.

A decent shed with an attached run or aviary is much more suitable  You can even put shelves in the shed to increase the foot space and adding enrichment 

When I had outside buns (mine are all inside now ) I converted a wooden playhouse into a bun house and attached a run to it, in total it cost me around £300


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Lmao I was eyeing up my daughter's playhouse today in desperation but she wouldn't be happy a she would maybe be a good idea then. My best friend who is absolutely awesome and as soft as me has got me a hutch that she's dropping round later her words were its not pretty but its salvageable so we will see at least IRS a start .


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

jeaniebeck said:


> Lmao I was eyeing up my daughter's playhouse today in desperation but she wouldn't be happy a she would maybe be a good idea then. My best friend who is absolutely awesome and as soft as me has got me a hutch that she's dropping round later her words were its not pretty but its salvageable so we will see at least IRS a start .


That's great, as you say it's a start  At least you can split the doe away from the boys


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Exactly my husband has,sectioned her off in there but it does not give her very much room at all so I'm looking forward to the arrival of the hutch I've seen a pic and she wasn't joking its not pretty lol but a tempary solution. Just phoned my vet and they said 80 odd pounds for her and 67 for the boys. I am gonna ring a couple and compare prices.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

jeaniebeck said:


> Exactly my husband has,sectioned her off in there but it does not give her very much room at all so I'm looking forward to the arrival of the hutch I've seen a pic and she wasn't joking its not pretty lol but a tempary solution. Just phoned my vet and they said 80 odd pounds for her and 67 for the boys. I am gonna ring a couple and compare prices.


Make sure you ask what is included in the price too, I always request extra pain relief to take home to give them a top up the next day. Especially with does because the surgery is so invasive and pain will hinder their recovery.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank u the first place said 87 and 67 the second said under 2.5 kilos is 57 and 64 I will ask about what's included next time


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You are doing a brilliant job for those buns - you wouldn't believe how some buns are treated out there. Thank you for caring.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank u so many people have laughed at me and said im crazy taking the so nice to get help and positive feedback


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I got the hutch all cleaned out and set up. It's not a bad size its over 6 feet long I got her out and had a cuddle then let her explore the garage but it wasnt long before she wanted to investigate her new home. I am amazed by how she seemed to want to stay on my lap though its obvious she has been handled a lot. I'm pretty smitten already can't believe her owners could just dump her like that.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You're not crazy - you're just an animal lover with a very big heart!

Hutch is a great size!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for taking these bunnies on 
No advice to add really. Apart from a shed and run combo for when they go outside (pictures of mine in album) is about the same price as a good sized coop or hutch and run but more space for them and easier for you when it comes to cleaning etc, especially in winter!


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

I went round a friend's yesterday who has an awesome set up for hers and she had a litter tray she said they will automatically use it if not u put a few of their poos in to encourage them to? I think it seems like a good idea. Right also I find the black male is starting to chase the other male a little since she has been removed. I am starting to wonder as much as it would be nice to have kept them all together if the best solution will be to rehome the one male and neuter the other male. So many people r telling me the males will start to fight. I'm obviously in no hurry to part with him so would be able to find a suitable home I just think maybe it would be best for all of them. Unfortunately 2 people I know who would have helped already habe a male who have recently lost companions but wouldlike a female companion.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucks can get along just fine, but sounds very hormonal.

2 of our trios are "buck, buck, doe", but they are all neutered whih makes a big difference.

and yes - litter trays work very well. We use underbed storage boxes - bigger and deeper - lined with newspapeer and piled up with hay. The buns naturally poo and they eat hay, then wee in a corner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

At the moment hormones will be pushing them, they KNOW there is an entire doe near by so they are squabbling for rights.

Once everyone is neutered and rebonded it should be fine, I have a trio made up of 2 bucks (unrelated) and a doe and they get on great


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Well maybe it is worth a try once they are all neutered then like I say im new to all this so im struggling to know the best way forward....she's yet again running round the living room as i feel bad for her being apart from the other 2.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You are becoming a very good bunny slave already 
I would say its worth a try. I have a group of 7 with 3 unrelated boys.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Jeanie you've been given some great advise already. I can only add that the sooner they are all neutered/spayed the better - as rabbits reach there teens they get very territorial and the sooner you remove their hormones the better. If 1 of the bucks all ready has his furry tea bags I wouldn't be surprised if the does not pregnant or had previous litters.

Well done for taking them in they are going to be quite an investment but it sound like they've got lovely personalities.

I brought my rabbits Wendy house for £46 from eBay so it might be an idea to keep an eye out there. the 6ft hutch will be ok in the mean time with a run


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you are brilliant, and I suspect those buns are weedling their way in and won't be going anywhere!! 

several of our buns were "unplanned" - they just needed us.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Sometimes the unplanned things are the best the timing was quite strange really the day before my beloved dog of 10 years lost her battle with cancer. They have been a welcome distraction and I have fallen for them even tho I had no intention of becoming a bunny owner. Oh I just let hubby open hid Xmas present early so I have a new camera so hopefully will let u see some pics of these guys tomorrow.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You are doing so well with these bunnies! Hope they settle in well


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Happysaz may I just say Ur dogs look gorgeous...they have been a breed I have always overlooked until spending some time with my friends greyhound. They seem to have the most amazing temperament such a shame so many are discarded after their racing days


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

jeaniebeck - life moves in mysterious ways - we like to think we are in control, but somehow I doubt it - these buns were meant to be rescued by you I think. A little gift, maybe.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

I do really believe that. They have all been in the house running around again today. Once Xmas is over I need to get them all sorted at the vets and start moving forward we can't carry on how we r atm. I hate the doe being by herself tho she does seem happy enough. They certainly hadn't been kept right goodness noes how long they had been in a confined space as they still don't run as much as I would expect but have improved loads coz when I first let them out the cat carrier they were all stiff it wad heartbreaking to see.


----------

